# Snow Geese and Global Warming



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Did anyone see the special on global warming on "Animal Planet"?

VERY interesting. They showed research they were doing up there during one of the last summers (not sure if it was 04 or 03). To make a long story short, they talked on how global warming is affecting the migration patterns of migratory birds (they showed snow goose clips). They were up there in October showing birds that should've been gone a month earlier.

It sure made sense in explaining the continuous late migration the past 10 years. Keep an eye out on the channel for it, it's worth the hour.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have friends who live in Fairbanks and work all over up there and they are amazed at how fast the ice pack is melting. They said you will be able to sail to the North Pole not that many years down the road. I believe it is the natural cycle of things and we should glorify in it's changes and beauty. 8)


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Did anyone see the special on global warming on "Animal Planet"?
> They were up there in October showing birds that should've been gone a month earlier.
> 
> It sure made sense in explaining the continuous late migration the past 10 years. Keep an eye out on the channel for it, it's worth the hour.


I don't want to be a know it all but scientificaly speaking global warming has a reverse effect in the short and long term. There is no hard proof as of right now that global warming is effecting our weather patterns. It is proven that the polor ice caps retreat and then refreze over 10's of 1000's of years. If global warming was actual occuring it would be getting colder, not warmer.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

backwater, 
Please explain to me how global warming equates to colder temperatures. Isn't that some sort of oxymoron?

I thought the idea of global warming was that temperatures increased? In order for polar ice caps to retreat and refreeze there has to be a change in temperature, correct? I'm not saying that global warming is causing the ice caps to melt but in order for ice to melt it has to get warmer, right?

I'm not being sarcastic, I'm just trying to understand where the idea of global warming causing lower temps comes from.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

If anyone can find when the show is on again, post it. I would like to watch it as well.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would like to watch it too.


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

gandergrinder said:


> backwater,
> Please explain to me how global warming equates to colder temperatures. Isn't that some sort of oxymoron?
> 
> I thought the idea of global warming was that temperatures increased? In order for polar ice caps to retreat and refreeze there has to be a change in temperature, correct? I'm not saying that global warming is causing the ice caps to melt but in order for ice to melt it has to get warmer, right?
> ...


It has to do with ocean curents, the worlds weather is created by the ocean. The warm water out of the equator is pulled north because the of salinity. This creates a warming effect for us (normal occurance). If the caps melt to much the warm water from the equator will no longer be drawn northward, thus causing a cooling effect. I wrote a term paper on it and at first I was a skeptical as you, but as I collected my sorces I was convinced. If you have any scienticfic data bases at school go check it out, Science Direct, J-Stor, ect. It's a good read.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think the colder temperatures makes some sense. It's kinda like my living room the other day, the slididng door was frozen solid. So i placed a few fans on it to thaw it out. The ice was melting but the rest of the room was becoming cooler.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

One of the many great mysteries solved in 870's living room.

GG, I understand what backwater is saying. I will bring some charts and graphs to the ice sunday to examplify his theory.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

It does definitely make sense, I remember when I started waterfowl hunting, if the potholes were open past halloween it was a big bonus. Now it seems like we are getting short changed when we don't get to hunt the first half of november. Also look at the mallard migration. Arkansas, Louisana, and Mississippi aren't anything what they used to be, while Kansas and Missouri seem to be having big increases in wintering birds.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

This is some interesting stuff on Global Warming.

http://www.pewtrusts.org/pdf/PCGCC_impacts_1104.pdf

Bob


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Got it now. Overall temp goes down because of the release of energy from the ice but the distribution of temperatures on earth changes making the area above 32 degrees over the poles larger.

Sorry guys, my brain sometimes get caught up in the use of language. I can't help it if I'm stupid.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I am glad you finally realize how big of an idiot you are gg.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I just felt sorry for him and never tried to let him know how stupid he is!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks guys you are such good "friends".


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

I say the same as you guys...in the past years here in SW Mi we have been seeing more snow birds than some of my 74 year old huntin buddies can recall. This year we saw snows mixed in with migrator canadas. Things are indeed changing. the migration seems to be shifted and slower than in past (been huntin for about 20ish years). no push due to warmer temps over here in the great lakes. however we are not seeing the birds in our tradtional areas till after our season is closed :x


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The experts say that some areas will be warmer and some will be colder, some will be wetter and some will be drier but they cannot tell your exactly where. There are many questions yet to be answered but there is no doubt that the CO2 concentrations are on the rise and scientific evidence indicates that past climatic changes parallel CO2 concentrations. Everytime we road hunt or buy another "Bigfoot" we are contributing to the "Greenhouse Affect!" As far as wildlife is concerned the alternatives are to migrate, die or adapt so depending on the species and the rate of beneficial mutations the laws of mother nature will continue to be the deciding factor unless man can somehow do what is right and historically speaking our record is not very good!! In some ways with the type of weather we have had in South Central North Dakota during the winters since 97 I think that I am in favor of the "Greenhouse Affect!" Just kidding!! Sometimes it is difficult to seperate weather from climate because they are two seperate entities although statistically related. It is also important to note that the "Greenhouse Affect" is the reason why our earth is warm enough to be habitable but like everything else including the things we did when we were young it is difficult to figure out how to do it in moderation! My humble opinion!


----------

